
Q&A: How to Survive a Plane Crash - jamesjyu
http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1872154,00.html?cnn=yes
======
jws
According to the article, the average survivor is seated 5 rows from an exit.
The author states that is a "cut off point", beyond that your chances drop
dramatically. I think this might instead mean that there tends to be an exit
every 10 rows, slightly more to account for small planes with fewer rows. For
instance, the 737 I just pulled at random off google has exits at 0, 12, and
25+, The average distance to an exit is about 3.5 rows.

Oh, and if your skin is roughly the color of a paper grocery bag, do not ask
aloud while on the airplane or you will not be able to run the experiment.

------
jfischer
This and the two linked articles really changed my perceptions about airline
disasters. People tend to think that the safety lecture at the beginning of a
flight is pointless, as you can't survive anyway. However, the article states
that 80% of airplane accidents occur during takeoff or landing and most of
these are survivable. Also, survival is not just a matter of luck, but often
depends on your individual response to the situation. Most people tend to
freeze up (not panic) in a crisis situation. If you know the emergency
procedures and think in advance about what to do, you are more likely to
overcome this instinct and act decisively.

